

What’s Next for AppJet - bootload
http://blog.appjet.com/2008/11/18/whats-next-for-appjet/

======
pauljonas
AppJet is really cool, it's a drop-dead simple way of doing javascript server
web development, and great for both novice programmers whetting their teeth
and grizzled hands to tinker with.

It's missing a few features that would really make it useful (and render me
willing to plunk down money for services above and beyond the free sandbox). I
keep reading where the AppJet crew embarks on more grandiose global
transformation schemes like earlier, wanting to port to PHP, or now, seeming
to enter the web framework space.

But it strikes me that a few added features would really finish off the
polish…

* …ability to upload image and static file assets. Indeed, there are workarounds for this deficiency, but a simple "file" manager tab (with limits and caps and security to prevent abuse) to allow uploading images and resource (or CSS) files.

* …SQL DB and/or improved object storage. Persistence via the storage library is nifty, but more useful would be the ability for more structured data storage.

* …not certain how stable the JS server side engine is.

On the AppJet forums, I read feedback for desire for templating but if the
above was remedied, incorporating template library would be a no-brainer.

------
axod
Looks like they're also working on scalability @etherpad

[http://etherpad.com/ep/blog/posts/beta-update-thanks-for-
bei...](http://etherpad.com/ep/blog/posts/beta-update-thanks-for-being-
patient)

